# Tiger Woods (Reality Check)



## Frankie Miller (Aug 20, 2006)

First off don't get me wrong, I like Tiger, or at least I did up until his numbers raised way up above human levels, and that happened, say ten years ago or so!
I am a huge golf fan and I like to induldge in the occassional game or two as well, though I am not pro, I know a few great amateur players well. I believe it is impossible to score numbers like Tiger Woods in a game like golf, let us face it, no matter how good you get you have to admit there is a fair bit of luck involved in this great game, ask the pro's and I am sure they will tell you the same! Tiger alway's seems to be in the top ten but more often than not you can find him up in the top three, is there something wrong here?
Tiger was and is still great for golf ,his superhuman abilities have surpassed any pro athletes ever! With all this in mind I would like to state my point, and that is to start testing for performance enhancing drugs in professional golf, I am sure fan's of baseball would have shook their head's in disbelief if I was to mention this topic prior to discovering that Mark Mcguire and Sammi Sosa were indeed doping or how about Floyd Landis?
It's almost the year 2007, and golf needs drug testing, start with Tiger, because I just find it much too hard to believe!

Thank you


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

No offense, but that's a crock. It happens every so often when an athlete transends all other competition. Guys like Sosa, McGwire, and Landis did not do this. They had good runs for a short amount of time. Tiger has pretty well dominated since going pro. 

There are a few other examples of athletes like Tiger in other sports. Wayne Gretzky for one...he has more assists than any one else has scored total points in NHL history. Do you think he doped to do it?

Michael Jordan dominated all opponents. Won 3 championships, retired and came back and won three more. Do you think he doped?

I think people are too quick to judge athletes that flirt with being the best ever. That and Tiger does not show any of the traditional signs of doping like other guilty people do. 

Bear in mind, I like Tiger, yes I am a fan...but I'm not defending him just because of that...I just don't think he is using any performance enhancers...


----------



## flomarilius (Jun 20, 2006)

oh man I would've never thought Id hear the day where people thought Tiger Woods is a roider! Dude listen I understand why you are saying this but come on man. Should we test Nickalus also? How about Palmer? So Tiger hits 300+ drives he IS NOT the longest on tour. His GIR % is what keeps him in the Top 10,5,3,winners circle. If you could control irons the way he does you would be in the PGA also. 

Also, Please lets drop the technology enhancements because the length of the courses have been proportional to the technological advancements. If you put Nicklaus on a 322 Par 4 with todays equipment of course he could birdie easily. Put Nicklaus on a 445 par 4 and he will do the same.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

Personally, although it may somewhat hurt the integrity of the game, i believe all pro sports should require drug testing... Why u may ask??? With the growing number of young spectators in golf and other sports, i think it would be a great example of what can be achieved by with hard work and determination.

An example that if you use drugs, you can never be where these players are. One step further toward pro athletes being true role models, and i believe Tiger is one of these pure examples.


----------



## Frankie Miller (Aug 20, 2006)

*Test Tiger!!!*

Wayne Gretzky and Michael Jordan played team sports, golf is different.
Maybe Wayne and Mike were doping, but we will never know because they retired.
I saw an article today on MSN regarding Tigers victory yesterday, the author said he would break records like Mark Mcgwire and Barry Bonds, only he would do it asterix free, I am asuming he meant drug free, only Tiger has never been tested, so how do we know for sure???
Tiger makes great pros like Nicklaus, Mickleson, goosen and Weir etc..., look amateur!
I am assuming Tiger is human, and if he is I am assuming he is playing against pros, and when you look at golf it is normal to see the cream of the crop, Mickleson and so on outside of the top ten, that is golf, always has been period, up until Tiger.
So if it is not dope giving Tiger the edge then what is it?
I see that all the pros have swings that measure up to Tigers, yet Tigers have the edge, why?
Nicklaus played at a time where there were fewer golfers competing, lesser equipment caliber, easier courses etc...and still his numbers do not match Tigers, not to mention technology might not have reached the stages where a performance enhancing drug could have been used in a game like golf, but now in the year 2007, the sky is the limit!


----------



## DRY HANDS (Jul 27, 2006)

First let me say I'm a big Tiger fan and don't believe he's guilty of doping. However I wouldn't be opposed to testing him either. Let's face it in today competitive sports it's rare to have someone dominate as much as Tiger has on a global basis. And those occassions where they have had athletes dominate and later tested - dope is often discovered. If innocent I'm certain Tiger wouldn't mind. But test them all that way it's fair.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

Like someone said earlier Tiger is a master at controlling his iron shots. What good would drugs do him there? The only thing athletes gain by doping is added strength and the abilty to recover faster from injuries...not exactly something a pro golfer would look to gain. 

Tiger isn't the longest drive in the PGA either...maybe we should test Bubba Watson first...

Here are the PGA stats...does it look like he is that much further ahead than everyone else? Tiger is just an excellent ball striker, and the most clutch performer...nothing aided by drugs


----------



## silkshocker (Jul 16, 2006)

are you high? do you think using dope will help someone make puts like he did? :cheeky4:Golf is about making putts and hitting quality shots. Driving the ball 300+ yards and failing to make a 4 footer don't win you championships. Just ask Sergio and John Daly


----------



## Warbird (Jul 17, 2006)

Doping doesn't make you sink almost every putt you look at, pitch/chip to within inches of the hole, or let you control your irons the way Tiger does. He wins because he has a genuine talent, excellent course managment, and his father was a very good teacher.


----------



## jceruti (Aug 19, 2006)

Exactly!

IMO, Athletes that need drug testing are the ones that are able to use the "drug effects" to their advantage. Have you ever taken peformance enhancing drugs?....there's no way a golfer would dope up to hit a 350 yrd drive and then be able to have the mental focus and body/muscle control to hit a controlled 60 wedge shot let alone sink a 12' left to right downhill breaker.

The effects of performance enhancing drugs would conflict with the mental focus and rhythmic body control needed for the game of Golf.


Now with that said, if you want to test them then test them but I think the only drugs you'll find will be mostly alcohol, some pot, and a lot of over-the-counter meds.


----------



## silkshocker (Jul 16, 2006)

jceruti said:


> Exactly!
> 
> IMO, Athletes that need drug testing are the ones that are able to use the "drug effects" to their advantage. Have you ever taken peformance enhancing drugs?....there's no way a golfer would dope up to hit a 350 yrd drive and then be able to have the mental focus and body/muscle control to hit a controlled 60 wedge shot let alone sink a 12' left to right downhill breaker.
> 
> ...


and cialis for some


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Tiger Woods is the next generation of sportsman. Pure dedication and focus, with exceptional ability.

Personally I would like to see someone challenge him enough to throw his confidence a little, so that other great golfers could challenge more readily.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I say test everyone, in every sport, at every level. The only people who would have a problem with that are the dopers.  Golf dopers are at a disadvantage anyway. Bad shots can get anyone angry and unfocused. Now add roid rage to that. 

Yes, strength does help control iron and short game shots. Think about it. More loft = less sidespin, so if you can hit a sand wedge comfortably from 145 yards out, your shots will generally be straighter than someone who is hitting an 8 iron.


----------



## administrator (Mar 1, 2006)

I’m sure Tiger doesn’t use performance enhancing drugs, BUT, if he did i and all golf fans would be shocked; with the exception of one  

Tiger has the skill and dedication. Many athletes when they find that plateau look for a competitive edge, but what if Tigers plateau is at the top?

The only way we will know for certain who is and isn’t doing drugs is to test them, anything else is speculation.

But, good thread none the less.


----------



## silkshocker (Jul 16, 2006)

what a coincidence:dunno: 

ESPN.com - GOLF - Drug testing golfers? Not on PGA Tour says commish


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Last night we had a big party at synagogue and I sat with a friend who is a psychiatrist. I mentioned this thread to him.

He's not a golfer, but his immediate impression from what he sees on television and reads in the sports pages of the papers is that there really aren't many drugs illegal in other sports that could be of any help in golf. Unlike many other sports where brute strength can be achieved with the steroids and exercises, he felt it would be detrimental to a golfer due to a loss of flexibility. The steroids and exercises generally tend to create bunched muscles, not the long muscles we might prefer.

He also said there was nothing he knew of that might provide someone with the quick twitch muscles that allow some athletes to jump so high or run so fast, if they weren't already born with the abilities. Training might improve it, but not by application of dope.

He speculated that you might increase your alertness and temper your brain function with simple doses of some herbal supplaments commonly available at GNC. Otherwise, he couldn't imagine that there was anything illegal he knew of that would benefit the specific needs of a golfer.

None of this suggests maybe there aren't golfers taking what we would consider to be illegal street drugs, but in his opinion, none of them could enhance a golfer's performance.

Having said all that... I think Tiger should be tested. Yesterday, he made 4 bogies in a row for the first time in 10 years. He must be on dope.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

OK - If Tiger is on drugs, they must have worn off just in time for the playoff... freakin' unreal!


----------



## Daniel_Dublin (Aug 28, 2006)

Tiger doesn't need drugs. Even if he did, none could help. Even if one could, he wouldn't take it - because anyone can see he believes in the game. 

This is the same game where professionals with alot of money on the line call penalties against themselves even though no-one else has seen them. Some even disqualify themselves when in with a chance to win (Harrington etc).

Besides, no golfer could seriously consider taking drugs. From amateur to senior, golf careers last 40+ years! In this respect it's very different to 'athletic' sports. No-one could take drugs for over 40 years. And I don't think Tiger's corking his driver!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Daniel_Dublin said:


> Tiger doesn't need drugs. Even if he did, none could help. Even if one could, he wouldn't take it - because anyone can see he believes in the game.


Agreed - I think the only way Tiger could have been more impressive might have been if he had remained an amatuer.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Tiger won his 5th in a row yesterday. I think if I was on the PGA Tour, I'd be trying to drug that guy so someone else could win one. I wonder how the other guys keep up their confidence level!


----------



## administrator (Mar 1, 2006)

When someone is successful, there is always controversy and someone trying to knock the winners off their podium, kind of lousy.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

administrator said:


> When someone is successful, there is always controversy and someone trying to knock the winners off their podium, kind of lousy.


True... It's like being a gun slinger in the old west. All the young guns want a shot at you.


----------



## TurtleWoods (Sep 4, 2006)

Tiger Woods, 16th Hole, 2005 Masters. Now THAT was dope! hahaha!
Seriously, I can't imagine how drugs could've helped there.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

Tiger has the best shortgame in the world, even better than phil's. Any tour player will tell you that if they could have any part of Tiger's game it would be his shortgame, you don't get that from steroids, it comes from inredible talent and practice, the Tiger on steroids theory is crap, he worked out every day to get to where he is but when he came on to the tour he was a skinny kid but he still won the masters by 12 strokes in 97.


----------



## Dan (Sep 19, 2006)

*Tiger and Drugs*

Every time an exceptional athlete crosses the line into greatness, these days, he's a candidate for drug testing in the minds of the less confident. To even bring up the issue is disturbing to me. The man has been playing and learning the game of golf since he was three (3) years old. Maybe earlier. He excels in a way that appears out of reach to us because he knows what it takes to be a winner. Most of us do not. We believe we should improve playing weekend golf. No great athlete ever excelled setting at home on the couch recounting all the good shots he should have hit over the weekend or during any round for that matter. We should enjoy Tiger the way we did Jack or Michael when it was their turn to be on top. Tiger Woods can not be held responsible for the creation of better equipment or even longer golf courses. Perhaps it would be better for all of us if we simply ask Tiger to quit playing golf? The same guys that complain now that he should be tested for drugs would complain then because he gave up the game to save the rest of us.


----------



## Golfer Garry (Sep 23, 2006)

Frankie Miller said:


> First off don't get me wrong, I like Tiger, or at least I did up until his numbers raised way up above human levels, and that happened, say ten years ago or so!
> I am a huge golf fan and I like to induldge in the occassional game or two as well, though I am not pro, I know a few great amateur players well. I believe it is impossible to score numbers like Tiger Woods in a game like golf, let us face it, no matter how good you get you have to admit there is a fair bit of luck involved in this great game, ask the pro's and I am sure they will tell you the same! Tiger alway's seems to be in the top ten but more often than not you can find him up in the top three, is there something wrong here?
> Tiger was and is still great for golf ,his superhuman abilities have surpassed any pro athletes ever! With all this in mind I would like to state my point, and that is to start testing for performance enhancing drugs in professional golf, I am sure fan's of baseball would have shook their head's in disbelief if I was to mention this topic prior to discovering that Mark Mcguire and Sammi Sosa were indeed doping or how about Floyd Landis?
> It's almost the year 2007, and golf needs drug testing, start with Tiger, because I just find it much too hard to believe!
> ...



That is a crock...Tiger has been in the gym forever and really looks no different than most guys that work out regular. They should test golfers for drugs yes, but the other type.


----------



## englishdave (Sep 26, 2006)

As with all sports, champions rise to the top. Inevitably people will want to knock them & find a reason for their success. In some sports its unfortunately true that people are looking for ways too find an edge & it’s sometimes is an illegal edge, i.e. equipment & ban substances. Athletics, Tour de France & boxing spring to mind of late. But with Sir Tiger I don’t think there’s any dark secrets, I believe it’s just a combination of using all that’s legally available to him. Physical & Mental training, equipment technology, determination………….or yes & a little bit of ability.

David.


----------

